# After Thanksgiving



## Gossie (Nov 24, 2007)

Ok, already started in on my after Thanksgiving stuff.   Had 3 turkey sandwiches and just made Turkey soup.     Turkey almost gone, thank goodness.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 24, 2007)

why don't you just freeze it for later?  That's what I always do with the ham.  Freeze the bone too for winter's pea and ham soup.


----------



## Gossie (Nov 24, 2007)

I did. :0)   I had made a turkey earlier in the week, used some and froze the rest.   Steve just made me a sandwich and him a sandwich, and the rest of that turkey is in a pot for soup.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 24, 2007)

Never had turkey soup before.


----------



## Gossie (Nov 24, 2007)

In this particular soup, all I did was leftovers, mostly.   Chopped up celery, carrots, onion, turkey gravy, turkey stock, and turkey.   Will put noodles in later.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 24, 2007)

Chicken noodle soup ... but with turkey!  (I put oyster sauce in my chicken noodle soup. Don't know how it would go with turkey though.)


----------



## Gossie (Nov 24, 2007)

Exactly, chicken noodle soup, 'cept with turkey.     I put a little worcestershire sauce in it also, forgot to mention that.  I'll season later, if needed.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 24, 2007)

everything is better with WS!!!!LOL


----------



## auntdot (Nov 24, 2007)

Always make turkey pot pie.  Nothing better.


----------



## jet (Nov 24, 2007)

These are some good ideas for turkey left-overs.  I get a free 10-12 lb turkey from my work and since I live alone, that leaves a lot of left-over turkey.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 24, 2007)

You could probably do something like rillettes too with it - works with duck. Or a terrine. I made hamburger once using turkey mince. Didn't get the seasonings quite right but I was trying to be careful without being able to taste. Next time I would season a lot stronger.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey Jet, have you cooked it yet?  If not why not segment it and freeze the parts to cook as you want to?


----------



## jet (Nov 24, 2007)

Bilby said:


> Hey Jet, have you cooked it yet?  If not why not segment it and freeze the parts to cook as you want to?



I have not even picked it up yet.  My plan is to try to get the store to saw it in half, so I can keep 1/2 frozen and use the other.  I want to remove the breast and cook it all at once.  The remainder I want to cook in a slow cooker, separate into individual containers and freeze.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 24, 2007)

Good plan.


----------



## Constance (Nov 24, 2007)

I had a turkey and dressing sandwich for lunch yesterday, and last night we ate pie for supper. I love the leftovers!


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 24, 2007)

I had some leftovers yesterday for lunch.  My other half turned the rest of the bird into Turkey Pot Pie.

My Mom used to make Turkey Enchiladas the day after.

You can also do Turkey Tetrazinni.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 24, 2007)

We had Thanksgiving at some friends' place, so not a lot of leftovers, so I'm making an 11-lb. turkey with stuffing, mashed potatoes and gravy today. I took the carcass since they were going to toss it (!!!) and I'm making stock right now.

We'll have lots of leftovers, which I love. Turkey a la king is one of my favorites; also, hot open-faced turkey sandwiches on toast with gravy and stuffing, and sometimes I make quiche with turkey, sauteed onions and provolone cheese.

This was the first Thanksgiving I've had at someone else's house in several years; sorry, but DH and I agreed that I'm a much better cook


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 24, 2007)

I'll be making turkey soup today.  My youngest daughter loves my turkey soup and is its biggest fan.  I;m so missing her right now.  This is the first year she hasn't been home for Thanksgiving.  But it's all good.  She's turning into quite the young adult and is standing on her own two feet, only in Washington State.  And my eldest daughter is my turkey soups second biggest fan.  She'll be over with her husband to help eat it.

Take one turkey carcas, boil the daylights out of it until the bones are tender (yes, bones do become soft).  Strain the broth.  Add diced turkey, onion, celery, salt to taste, pearl barley, and black pepper.  Simmer until everything is jsut right.  Oh, and rice goes into this soup as well.  Sometimes, I will make biscuit style domplings to steam on top of the soup.

As for my favorite left-overs, I'm having a turkey and dressing sandwich, on whole wheat toast, with Miracle Whip.  Heavy sigh here - I already ate all the leftover rutabeggas, one of my all time favorite veggies in the Thanksgiving meal.  And the whole-berry cranberry sauce is gone too.  But I have the makings of a 9-inch cheesecake here, so I think I'll be firing the oven up.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## PytnPlace (Nov 24, 2007)

Today I'm taking what's left and making a turkey and wild rice soup to freeze in individual portions.  Love the leftovers but on day three . . . I'm ready to move on to something different.  And it won't be ham and turkey jambalaya!


----------



## DawnT (Nov 24, 2007)

Am making turkey vegetable soup-onion,celery,peas,gr.beans,carrots,lima beans,swiss chard,corn and brown rice.  Eat some tonight with fresh bread and freeze the rest for Christmas eve dinner!! :}


----------

